# Seafood for New Years Eve.



## frankbe (Dec 27, 2013)

Yesterday we went shopping at Makro and in the frozen food department I saw this :













PRICE CRAB.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Dec 27, 2013






and this :













PRICE LOBSTER.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Dec 27, 2013






Prices are in Thai Baht and by kilo !

Pictures of Leah's "lobster 2-ways" popped up in my mind , and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...

So , went back home , got my gun , robbed a bank and back to Makro...

Finally came home with this :













CRAB - LOBSTER.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Dec 27, 2013






My cigarets are just there to compare the size.

I think I'll put everything on the Weber at new years eve and have a terrace diner.

All tips and tricks for those animals are more then welcome !

Thanks !


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 28, 2013)

Fantastic!!! Your terrace dinner sounds delightful!!! Happy wrap up of this year!!! Your food ALREADY looks scrumptious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## frankbe (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Leah !

I think I'll go for your grill system , maybe change the grape pit oil by real farm butter (they say cholesterol is good for old men "potential" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and keep the grilling time as short as possible.

I guess (hope) the terrace temp in the evening will be somewhere between 20 and 25 degrees (Celcius) , good for the grilling , aperitif and dining...

Cheers !


----------



## frankbe (Jan 1, 2014)

First of all : A very happy New Year to everybody !













happy-new-year-copy.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 1, 2014






The new years eve diner didn't went as I hoped for , but anyway...

The crab was steamed en served with a lime-butter dip sauce and some garlic bread , so far so good on the terrace :













N.Y.-1.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 1, 2014






But by the time to light up the weber the wind was to strong , so finally I put the lobsters in the oven and using Leah's recipe.

Sadly the quality of the lobsters was low , very low !













N.Y.-2.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 1, 2014






Most of the glasses and table clothes were still somewhere in a moving-box , so the table didn't look flashy neither.

Next year I'll try to do a better job.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year To YOU!

I think it all looks beautiful!

And regardless of lobster quality or whatever you didn't love entirely, it looks tremendous, and the terrace aspect is so fun, and your sweetheart looks beautiful, and the whole thing looks romantic and sensational! So there!!!

Happy 2014! It all looks very special!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2014)

I love this forum. Such variety and great dishes like this.

Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## moikel (Jan 3, 2014)

I think its great that you can post from the epicentre of authentic Thai food. NewYears meal looks good to me.

Do you get those big freshwater prawns where you are?

I don't know their name.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks like an excellent evening to me. Lobsters is just crawfish on steroids! <chuckles>

Looks like a great time. Next year we'll put in an earlier weather request so you'll miss the wind and stuff.


----------



## frankbe (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to you all !

It's the first time ever we had this kind of weather here , even some days ago we had 14 degrees (C.) in the early morning !

Now look back to normal a bit with 28 degrees during daytime.

About those prawns Mike : where I lived before (in Ratchaburi) they were easy to find : wild ones from the Mekhlong river as well as from the numerous farms in that area.

Prices : wild = +/- 500 T.Baht / kg ; farm = +/- 250 Baht / kg.

Here at the local markets you have to look for them and prices around 300 / kilo.

The English name I think it's Giant Malaysian Prawn , the Thai name :GOONG GAM GRAM

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Giant_Malaysian_Prawn.JPG

My favorites are those tiger prawns , easy to find here but there is a price tag on them.


----------

